# My neighbors dog bit my GSD but HE BIT BACK



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

I am sooooo upset right now.

I was walking blitz with a gentle leader..nice laid back walk.. and we see a guy down the street talking to someone with a jack russell terrier just running around through everyones yards. I immediately stoped and put Blitz into a sit so this man could get his dog. Well, I was paying more attention to making sure blitz stayed calm, when I should have watched this dog. I look up to see the dog charging us barking and growling.

The dog bit blitz's front legs, and Blitz immediately bit into him and picked him up and wouldn't let go.. the dog was screaming and a guy driving by stopped to help.. it took 3 of us and about a minute to get Blitz to let go.

The dog seemed ok, but I told the owner (well, the wife who came out of the house screaming "what happened") to take the dog to the vet and I would meet her there. I drove to the vet, but apperently, the owner just dropped the dog off and left because no vet was there. 

I immediately called animal controll and filed a report that their dog bit my first, and mine was leashed and in my controll.

I am so upset, but Blitz was just protecting me and my daughter.. He doesn;t know if the dog is a 140lb rottie or a jack russell.. he just sees a snarling dog charging his family.

Am I responsible for vet bills if their dog was the one that was loose and bit mine first??? I am just freaked out right now.


----------



## Kelsey3283 (Feb 28, 2008)

About you being responsible for an unleashed dog getting in a fight with your leashed one - I would say you are NOT responsible for the bill, but thats only my opinion...however...
This same exact thing has happened to my dog...people with small dogs don't seem to understand accountability just because they have a smaller animal. 
Thing is, neither your dog or my dog immediately left the offender alone when we told them "LEAVE IT!".
Its easy to rationalize what happened but in the end we have failed them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would not assume responsibility for the other dog's vet bill. If pressed about it simply state your dog was leashed and under control and the other off leash dog attacked yours, therefore you do not believe the bill to be your responsibility. 

Smart of you to contact ACO and file a report. Did the JRT break Blitz's skin? If so take pictures adn take him to the vet and get it on record. Just in case.....

Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I agree that you should not have to pay for the other dog's vet bills. Your dog was on leash the entire time, you were obeying the law. My Chama bit my mother's dog when he attacked her. I did not fault her for doing so nor did my mother. It was clearly her dog's fault and she hurt Chama. I'm sure that Blitz was just protecting himself!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry this happened to your dog. I don't think you should have to pay the little dog's vet bills. Especially when the owner is so irresponsible as to not meet you at the vet.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

I agree with the previous posters that you should not be responsible or have any liability. Of course, this is the US where our court system is a lottery, so you should take the advice of documenting your dog's injury if possible. Kudos calling animal control. You should also find a neighborhood witness that is impartial if you can.

Actually, you would have a valid case against the other dog owner. Just because your dog wasn't seriously injured - he was still attacked by a dog not leashed. Keep that in mind - the threat of suit or counter-suit might come in handy.

I have no use for slobs that do not control their pets. Best of luck!!


----------



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

well, I just met w/ animal control. Because we were in front of the dogs house (even though the dog was unleashed and in someone elses yard) the dog could be seen as protecting its property, and it was sort of a legal gray area. He said he was going to meet the owner and that she didn't seem to be interested in me paying the vet bill or in filing a complaint.. and I chose not to file one so long as she doesn't. I would prefer to be on good terms.

I guarentee that is a GSD was off leash down the street, and a jack russel was walking by and they fought, things would be different. I hope this goes civily.. I may stop by her house and offer my well wishes to her dog, and see if she would prefer I walk my dog muzzled by her house.. yes I shouldn't have to, but I also do not want a repeat of this situation, even if I am in the right. I definately need to work on Blitz's "OUT" and "LEAVE IT" which he usually listens to, but didn't this time when it really counted.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry you have to go through this. I think you handled it as well as can be expected. 


As far as checking in with your neighbor, I say good for you for everything except offering to muzzle your dog. THink a little longer about leaving that piece out unless your neighbors bring that suggestion up.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Often times the dog will simply be too aroused to obey the command. It seems they have a point where they are acting instinctively to protect and it is difficult to overcome instinct. A good leave it helps but it has limits too.

As you mentioned in your post Blitz was wearing a GL which should have given you good head control. It is easy to arm chair quarterback and I don't mean any crticism here but as soon as you realized the dog was not heeding it's owner I think I would have used the good control the GL gave me and turned my dog around and continue moving him in the opposite direction. Again, I know this stuff happens very fast and I have been in your position so I am not criticizing your action at all. Just saying you need to be aware that relying on a leave it command in a dog that has gotten over aroused by an attack may not work, getting out of dodge with the leave it might be better.

Not sure I would volunteer to muzzle your dog, it could be construed as an admission of aggression and I am sure Blitz is not aggressive.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Because we were in front of the dogs house (even though the dog was unleashed and in someone elses yard) the dog could be seen as protecting its property, and it was sort of a legal gray area.


Sorry, but I'm not buying this. I don't see where there is any "gray area".

Dog owners are liable for the damage their dog does to another person or another dog, even if it occurs on their own property. But you were not *on* their property, you were in front of their property. 

Saying this is a legal gray area is like saying, "Someone walked in the middle of the road and the dog attacked them. They're at fault, because the dog was protecting its territory." I don't think so. 

You were walking your dog on public property, on a leash and gentle leader, while their dog was running willy-nilly around the neighborhood, trespassing on other peoples' property, and attacking your dog.

The only people at fault here are the owners of the small dog who did not keep him leashed, contained, and/or under control.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree!!! No gray area here at all. Just an ACO that does not want to work too hard - or so it would seem.


----------



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

About turning my dog around and heading the other way...next time I will. But I had a stroller w/ a 3 year old and I walk slow because of a bad knee, so I thought making Blitz sit and wait would allow the owner to gain control of his dog .. obviously not. I thought I was far enough away.. but jack russells are quick! Besides I had every right to walk my dog, and we had just left the house... he hadn't even got to go anywhere yet. Well my head still hurts and its 615 and I haven't eaten solid food yet today.... sigh


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree no gray area here...If MY GSD was lose in my front yard, and he went out and bit a JRT or (any other small dog for that matter!) you can bet ACO would be on my butt for having a lose dog that was NOT under my control..

It's a "peeve" of mine that because a small dog is involved, means it can't do as much damage or start stuff, as a big dog..JRT's can be nasty little buggers IF they choose to be,,a force to be reckoned with )

I would NOT offer to pay the vet bills, I would NOT muzzle my dog,,I know you want to stay on good terms , however, I would probably express my concern to the neighbor (ask how the little biter is doing ) and most likely say something about THEM keeping THEIR dog under control..

Most likely Blitz was protecting HIMSELF,,heck I know If I were a dog, I'd most likely bite back as well..)
diane


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep stroller makes it hard to move fast! That puts a whole new twist on things and how hard it is to react when this stuff happens.

I think I would have been afraid the little beast would have bitten my child in the stroller. 

About a year or so ago in Chicago a Pomeranian attacked a Pit Bull and bit him in the nose, drew blood too. The Pits owner filed charges, people were shocked as the Pom "was just a small dog and really could not have hurt the pit" but the guy won. Dog attack is dog attack and the "small dog" injured his dog.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Animal control in GA is never in favor of the victim. I don't see a grey area either- the story looks pretty black & white to me: the dog was unsupervized & uncontrolled (clearly violating mandated leash law!) on someone else's property. 
I certainly wouldn't pay for the vet expenses, for all your dog did was DEFEND himself! 
This woman is lucky: others would sue her for atleast the emotional trauma (to you & the child) her JRTerror caused.
I'm glad nothing worse happened.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of muzzling Blitz, the JR should have one on. When my now 15 yr son was about one yr, in the stroller, I was walking my GSD mix Stomper and Clover who was a puppy. My next door neighbors chocolate lab came and attacked Stomper. The leash hooked the stroller and it was all I could do to keep it upright. I was worried about my baby and my puppy ~the dogs were going nuts and Stomper could take care of himself! It was very scary, but the lab was the one in the wrong. We had just moved in a few mos before that, and the neighbor and I became friends, her dog was always wierd, quite aggressive for a female lab. Luckily no one was badly injured, just alot of noise)


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I put down my Jack Russell at 17 years of age, and used to think it was cute how he would literally attack much larger dogs.

No dog was to big for Bobber to attack. In hindsight my attitude was stupid, and you are not responsible.


----------



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

well... owner called me tonight to update me.. her dog had to have staples in its side and be on antibiotics.. $300 vet bill.. I know I shouldn't have but I offered to pay some of the bill (I don't care how it happened, my dog shouldn't have bit back.. poor training on my part..I should be in control in ANY situation) she refused, but I told her when I get paid I am bringing her dog a get-well basket.. All I can see in my head if Blitz with that dog in his mouth screaming. I thought pits had a strong bite, but it took 3 adults to pry open his mouth. Thank GOD no humans got bit. It is just really bothering me. I have had a headache for about 6 hours now.

I did discuss with her the fact that I walk my dog several times a day and I do not EVER want this to happen again, and that she should be careful about allowing her dog to run at large. I told her German shepherds are very protective and my dog is not going to just let some dog run up to us barking and snarling and do nothing. Next time could be worse and I am not willing to have my dog put to sleep for biting a loose and aggressive dog. 
I hope this makes for a friendly situation, as we are both adults and I do not want any hard feelings in the neighborhood.. I know legally I was not responsible for the dogs injuries, but I want to something so I feel better...


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't stand when owners think it is cute when their little dogs are out of control. Not too funny when the dog gets retaleated for its actions.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is always good to be on good terms with the neighbors. 

If they demanded or expected payment, I would have fought though. 

I disagree with you though that your dog should not have fought back. NO dog should have to put up with a bite from another dog and not protect itself. 

I could say that you should have prevented the other dog from biting yours and it would not have happened, but much worse may have happened. The JRT may have bit you instead. 

Things like this happen too fast to place blame anyway. You have a stroller, a bumb knee, and a dog on a line. A litter rat-dog comes up and chomps on your boy. Your boy protects himself. This is not a lack of training, a lack of socialization, a lack of anything in your boy. 

He did what his nature told him to do. 

He did not let go when you told him to. But frankly, you told him to sit, he sat. He then got bit. Hmmmm. In his mind the little thing is a threat. And you were in no position to take care of it.


----------



## tres beau (May 7, 2008)

I agree with most everyone here. You are not at fault at all. I don't understand this thing about if I'm walking down the street in front of someones house it is ok for the dog to bite me because I'm in front of their house? I'd like to see where that is written! If the Jack Russell terrier had bitten your baby would it still have been protecting it's territory? Give me a break.

It sounds like the only one here thinking logically is Blitz. Selzer makes a good point. Who is going to train their dog to do nothing when being attacked? Who would even want a dog like that? A dog that is afraid of everything? Might as well get a cocker spaniel.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

It sounds like everyone involved is being very rational and reasonable about all of this. What a pleasant surprise!

I think it is very appropriate to bring the JRT a get well basket, that will be very sweet and a thoughtful gesture.

I also don't agree that your dog should not have reacted the way he did. He was protecting himself and you and shouldn't have to put up with an unprovoked dog bite.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I would go out and buy some pepper spray right away (or maybe even a taser







). You need some sort of protection, if you're walking the dog with the stroller and have your hands full. It really shouldn't be, that people can't walk their dogs in public places out of fear of being attacked by other dogs, bc there owners don't give a sh..t.

There was a time-a couple yrs ago- when my neighbor thought it would be a good idea to keep his Lab outside, so he can have more excercise (they don't have a fence). When I passed by with my LH GSD, the Lab attacked him. Both only had some minor wounds and he kept his dog inside from then on. But boy, I was so angry I could've killed that dog- and I certainly was not sorry, that my dog defended himself.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It is nice that everyone is being reasonable. I also think the JRT's owners knows her dog ws at fault. I think it a great idea to bring a basket for the dog and you might add a really good book about canine behavior and the beefits of responsible ownership too.

I do agree that Blitz did what he did to defend himself. I also agree that it is my responsiblity to step in and defend the dog so he does not have to. I also know that when you have your hands full and are distracted with watching your dog, the other dog, the child in the stroller and the milling and probably yelling adults it is very hard to do. 

I think it actually is going to turn out okay and both you and the JRT owner may have gotten a good wake up and maybe even the start of afriendship. 

You may even ask if they want to go walking with you so the dogs can socialize and you can demonstrate your well trained dog and status as a responsible owner to her.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

It was 6 am this past monday when a pomeranian (sp?) came after Bella and me whiel we were on our morning walk. He kept following us and barking and charging. I just kept walking and he kept getting closer. He has to weigh like 5 pounds. The owner was in her garage and watched this. I turned my dog around and started walking towards her house to ask her to get her dog and the pom ran off home whining. This happens often so I know he wouldnt actually bite Bella but its so frustrating that it doesnt stop. 

Had this dog bitten mine it would not be my fault. I was very upset that we had to go through that. Sounds like you have a reasonable person there that is willing to work this out though. Maybe you can be friends. Not a fun way to make a new friend though....


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyW
> I think I would have been afraid the little beast would have bitten my child in the stroller.


Maybe that's how Blitz felt as well. Not that being bitten himself wasn't reason to bite back, but his family was also there to protect.
Poor Blitz. I agree that if the situation was reversed AC would be all over you and Blitz.


----------



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

I know a GSD at large charging and biting a little dog? I bet things would have played out differently. I need to walk him today, but now I just can't do it. Too paranoid... maybe this afternoon I will hit the streets again.. but I am buying pepper spray as soon as I get paid!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yes it would be played differently if you had the terrier and a GSD charged out of his yard and attacked your little dog. It's the cross we all bear in having our beloved breed.

Your dog did the right thing, defended himself and your child. Take him for a walk! Can you take a different route to avoid the JRT? Have confidence, in absence of pepper spray, take along a can of aerosol hairspray or a squirt gun with hot sauce in it. 

I walk with my 3 year old twins in a double jogging stroller. When they were younger and so was my dog, I used to be paranoid about loose dogs. Now when I see something that might be trouble, I lock the stroller and step back so I can control the situation with both hands. My dog isn't a brawler but she's let other dogs know in no uncertain terms that they'd better stay away from 'her' babies.


----------



## whitney (May 30, 2006)

It is sort of silly.. here I sit, in my house, afraid to walk my 109 lb german shepherd because of a 15 lb JRT. 

My dog is not a bully.. if a dog strolls up, relaxed and friendly he is fine. If a dog growls or barks or charges.. it is on.. he raises his hackles and growls, but usually a correction will snap him out of it and he has gotten much better (thanks to my vet letting him play with her 8 dogs every time we board him)

He raised his hackles and barked at the Animal Control Officer too, but I patted him and said "It's ok,he's a nice guy" and Blitz proceeded to wag his tail and give the ACO lots of kisses on the mouth. LOL.. thank goodness this guy had 2 dobermen and loved big goofey dogs

My step dads chihuahua bit him on the legs like this JRT did and Blitz gave him a nip back, but didn't hurt him. And they have been fine ever since. I guess I do not need to live in fear of tiny dogs. LOL. I unfortunatly have to walk by their house to walk my dog.. we are the last house on the dead end.. I am just staying with my mom here for a few months, so atleast this doesn't have to be a long term worry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am sorry you are feeling paranoid! I know how you feel. I was walking my old guy Max and we were run at and attacked by a pit bull about 5 years ago. It took me a long time to get up enouhg courage to go by that house again. But you can do it, for you and Blitz.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ahhh, haven't read all the replies, but I had exactly the same scenario years ago with Lily.. I'll never forget the look of her 'catching the little devil' in mid air. Fortunately little dog wasn't hurt, but I had to pry Lily's mouth open to get the yapper out.

I don't think a dog can be expected to ignore a dog biting their face!

Problem is, such incidences can cause your dog to become dog aggressive.

Not your fault, not GSD's fault.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is kind of like riding a horse. You have to climb back on, when you fall. If you are concerned, then maybe you can walk your dog without the stroller and child for a while, until you feel less worse about it. 

If at all possible, it may be a good idea to go to dog classes or a puppy match, so you are around other dog people and hopefully controlled dogs. Your dog does not have to sniff and play, just have him in the vacinity of other dogs that are not attacking. 

I was working Dubya one day in the courthouse parking lot, and I heard them yelling at the police dog they had let out of their car. My back was turned and I heard it coming. I turned into dubya and walked in the direction away from the police dog -- not running, walking and trying to keep Dubya focussed on me, hoping that the cops would get their dog under control. Finally I turned in front of Dubya so I could see, and they had the dog on the ground. Big sable dog. But it scared me. I was very reticent about going for a walk after that, and avoided the area for a good while. 

Prior to that I was walking Arwen off-lead. I was practicing with her and it was late and should not have been a problem. She was heeling nicely when a pit went right through its front door and flew into me and Arwen. I started yelling, Arwen had taken off in a circle. There were cars. The pit was on her tail. Its people came out and somehow we contained both dogs without anyone getting bitten, or hit by cars. Both of us were at fault because their dog was loose and charged. My dog was off-lead. No harm, no foul and both of us owners went away a bit wiser. I am still not convinced that it would have turned out better if my dog was leased at the time though. Without the leash, Arwen had a choice and chose to run. With the leash she may have had to fight. I wouldn't walk down that street for years after that.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

This exact thing happened to me, with my RIP Jed my Saint Bernard who was on leash in the park and a woman who let her dog enter the park loose at the other end but she wasn't right behind the dog she hadn't even come into the park by the time her dog came flying at us and Jed went into protection mode and got a hold of her dog and picked it up in his mouth (same way he use to deal with skunks). It was screaming and Jed dropped it and it ran back to his owner, she started screaming that her dog was hurt and she was going to call police on my dog. I immediately went home and called animal control to file a complaint and told them the story and asked them who was at fault. They told me not to worry, we were not at fault, being Jed on was leash and we were not in a leash free zone.


----------

